# 2008 Autotrail 840D with Sargent EC325 PSU



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

I shall now embarrass myself asking this question but I am having problems with my vehicle battery going flat after a few days when on electric hook-up. I think that I am doing something wrong with the electrical set-up of the Control Panel and/or the Power Supply Unit but cannot fathom out the correct procedure from the Autotrail handbook.

Could anyone please set out in terms such that a plonker like me can understand, just what is the set-up procedure for ensuring charge to the vehicle battery when parked at home on electric hook-up? Is the procedure the same/similar for the leisure batteries? I understood that the PSU would switch automatically between vehicle and leisure batteries but clearly this is not happening with my system. 

Your help would be appreciated..............Dennis.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dennis

Don't be embarassed. We've all had things we don't understand.

We're lucky that Karl Hulse from Sargent is a regular contributor on here. If he doesn't happen to pop by in the next day or so, PM him via his user profile :: HERE ::.

Have you seen :: THIS POST ::, which might be useful to you?

Gerald


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dennis

Is your system the same as mine, no solar panel with 85ha battery.

I have left mine for 4 weeks without hook up and it has not discharged either battery, you must be leaving something on.

As I understand the charging system when on hook up it should be set for the leisure battery then when thats fully charged it automatically charges the engine battery. I have just left every thing and all seems to be well. 

As said parking up from fully charged should last longer than a couple of days.

Can you give us more details, what you are doing and what you are trying to achieve.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Gerald,

Many thanks for your input. Yes, I had already seen the download from Sargents but despite following this I cannot resolve the problem. I am beginning to suspect that there is a fault somewhere in the system although it still could be me applying my techno-nurd qualities. I shall contact Sargents on Monday as you suggest unless someone comes along here in the meantime. I really do appreciate your assistance. Dennis


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Broom,

Thanks for your reply. My 840D is entirely standard saving for the fact that I had a second leisure battery installed by the supplier prior to handover. 

I have thoroughly checked everything and can confirm that there is nothing left on which would be drawing power from the vehicle battery other than that required for the vehicle systems (which in any event cannot be isolated). The leisure batteries are showing an high charge on the control panel. The vehicle battery is down to 3.8v. The vehicle has been on hook-up on my driveway for the past week.

Several weeks ago, I had a similar problem when (despite being on hook-up) the vehicle battery was flat to the extent that it wouldn't even operate the central locking. The dealer came out and fitted a new vehicle battery and told me that I had not set up the control panel/PSU correctly. Since then, I have followed their advice re setting the control panel/PSU despite this not according to the instructions/guidance in the Autotrail handbook of Sargents instructions. As you have said, it has always been my understanding that the charging system featured an automatic changover facility between the leisure and vehicle battery.

I think that's about as much as I can tell you at this stage but if you have any thoughts on this I would be pleased to hear from you. Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dennis

I can't think what it could be, but a few pointers are.

Is the battery charger switch turned on in the electric locker on the panel.
Radio disconnected it takes power when the fronts left on.
Camera turned off
TV turned off
No lights on on the panel over the door
Electric locker light not on all the time

Does the read out unit show a discharge

Nothing else springs to mind, Would make contact with Karl at Sargents.

Keep us informed what and whys when you get it sorted

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*EC325 PSU*

Hi Monkton,

My reputation precedes me it seems, I have a simple solution to your problem. When you are connected to EHU and want to charge the vehicle battery simply press the power button on the Control Panel above the door then press the battery select button next to it and then you will be charging the vehicle battery. To ensure this is at its fullest ensure nothing is switched on inside the vehicle.

Just a point to note, if the vehicle battery has dropped below 10.9v then the panel wont allow it to switch over as a safety feature to make sure the vehicle can still be started at this point the battery must be charged seperately from the vehicle system.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Karl. Many thanks for your reply. I was going to give your company a call today but you have beaten me to it.

I can confirm that I have been following the procedure you have outlined and the controls had been in this mode for about a week prior to my discovery of the flat vehicle battery. I can also confirm that there has been nothing 'left on' which might have drained the battery. At this time, the leisure batteries show 14v whilst the vehicle battery is down to 3.6v and to my knowledge no warning sound has been given.

This is now the second time this has happened, the current battery being a new replacement of the original. I have now passed this problem onto the supplier to resolve under the terms of the warranties covering the vehicle.

Thank you, however, for your assistance. Dennis.


----------

